# Quest Rev



## Gunsupfan (Jul 16, 2011)

I am new to the board as well as bow hunting. I went to Gander Mountain here in Lubbock Texas and talked to a few people and they talked me into the Quest Rev vs Bear, Elite Archery and PSE.

What are your thoughts on Quest Archery? 

I've talked w a few friends of mine that are archery fans and they have heard really good things about Quest. Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Blue_Archer_00 (Sep 9, 2004)

Quest builds a good bow. Im not 100% sure but I think they built bows for Ross before Bowtech bought them out. I bet that bow will treat you right!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Quest will stand with all the big names. Been shooting my Primal for about 18 months now and it just keeps getting better. They did machine components for Ross but when they got stiffed they started selling bows and the rest is history. They do much of Elite's machine work as well...


----------

